# Gallery > Finished Maps >  300dpi Town of Skidhal

## dungeonmatemaps

I am super excited about this map. The houses, bridge, fence, and water wheel have been custom modeled and textured in blender.  I will have different weather versions of this map including rain and snow. There will also be gridless/grid, 70dpi and 300dpi versions. I still may add more things but I am super happy with how it has turned out. I wanted to gift this to the community and hope that you keep eyes out for the rest of the maps that will be coming out at end of February around 20-30 in total. I do have a patreon if you wish to follow some updates on current works.

----------

